

Visa to Launch Contactless Mobile Payments for iPhone  - sound
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2010/05/06/06readwriteweb-visa-to-launch-contactless-mobile-payments-85626.html

======
fortybillion
"the new Apple-certifed technology combines a protective iPhone case with a
secure memory card that will host Visa's contactless payment application, Visa
payWave."

So, it's exactly like the payWave technology already integrated in my Visa
card, except I have to put a stupid case around my iPhone.

Sounds like buzzword-itis.

I've had payWave in my card for over a year, and I've never even seen an
opportunity to use it. The social interaction with the cashier is just too
weird. It's already bad enough with debit cards ("do I swipe? do you swipe? do
you take the card from me and swipe it for me, making me feel like an idiot?")

~~~
joezydeco
My chase card has Blink (which I think is compatible). I didn't even know it
was there until I went to swipe my card at McDonald's and the terminal said
ACCEPTED as my card got near the swipe slot.

It seems you use it where a debit pad is already on the counter.

------
thinkcomp
The problem with NFC is that it offers no real additional benefit. The card
industry thinks that it's more convenient, but swiping a card through a card
reader really isn't all that difficult to start with.

We're working on this:

<http://www.facecash.com>

No extra hardware for your phone required, it's cheaper for merchants, it
offers more information than cards, and it will work on Android and BlackBerry
in addition to iPhone.

~~~
karzeem
I'm with you that NFC isn't necessarily a big improvement here, but the nice
thing about it generally is that over time, replacing physical actions/keys
becomes just a matter of writing software. (You can imagine it replacing stuff
like Metrocards, car keys, house keys, etc. It already has in some places, as
you probably know.)

Re FaceCash, it looks really interesting but the thing that kept me from
paying $3 to sign up with my GMail account is that the site's missing a "how
it works" blurb. How exactly do I get my money into the merchant's hands?

~~~
thinkcomp
The sign up process guides you through linking your bank account and making an
initial deposit. We actually encourage people not to use GMail as we can't
verify free e-mail accounts.

We've updated the general questions page to address your concerns.

------
jodrellblank
_Want to pay for purchases by waving your iPhone in front of a payment
terminal at checkout?_

Want to advertise that you own an expensive gadget which is also primed with
cash, instead of using a plastic card? No, of course I don't, what a silly
question.

------
einarvollset
I don't think the iPhone can launch apps. Visa may be able to. Well actually,
I guess the iPhone technically launches the app after Visa has introduced it.
</pedantic>

